# Grady in DFW



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ooh he is gorgeous, he has such a puppyish face...I want him....shame I'm across the atlantic...hope someone snaps him up soon


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

GRRRRRRRRRRR! 

Betty - yer killing me n Carrie. Miss. Scarlett could have her Rhett! Nevermind I answered my previous question on his age. Any ideas what he's possibly mixed with. His ears look more Lab than Goldie.


----------



## blacktri99 (Sep 5, 2008)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> Betty - yer killing me n Carrie. Miss. Scarlett could have her Rhett! Do you know the approx age of Grady?


I believe it said he was about 3 years old he is a looker thats for sure. I maybe talking to my wife later about Grady.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh boy, I would LOVE for him to grow up as a forum dog....actually, I'd love to have him here but that's a no go with Cody's immune issues and already having 4. You guys duke it out and then one of you go get this boy pronto !!!!!:uhoh::heartbeat:heartbeat:smooch::smooch::uhoh:


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

He's gorgeous! What an adorable face.


----------



## blacktri99 (Sep 5, 2008)

Well in all Fairness Scarlett's Daddy get first crack at him, Cause I have to clear it with the miss'es and with Tex waking her up at 6am this morning that may not be as easy but hey I needed another knot on my head right


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

HEHHEHHEE Well Ms Scarlett's Mom has to approve first! Do we know if he's been neutered. Miss. S gets her spay done on the 7th.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Going to the Arlington Shelter site, here is what they say. I would imagine he would be altered, have shots and microchipped... most shelters do, or provide coupons to have it done. 


> *Adopting A Friend**Arlington Animal Services has all breeds and ages waiting for you to take them home, from adorable mixed-breed puppies and kittens to beautiful purebreds.
> 
> We hold stray animals 72 hours or seven days for animals with traceable identification (altered, declawed, pending reclamation by their owners). The 72 hours or seven business days exclude Sunday's and Holiday's.
> 
> ...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think he is definitely all Golden. A lot of shelters will list them as "mix" so they can not be accused of saying the dogs are something they are not. 

You guys go for it, he's gorgeous!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure hope one of you gets permission to bring home this boy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope Scarlett gets her Rhett finally after all these years. Or for Tex to get a big brother.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL - me too! Hun.. Are ya listening.....


----------



## blacktri99 (Sep 5, 2008)

Well hopefully Scarlett's Daddy can pick this beautiful boy up, After much discussions last night we had to agree that at this time we just couldn't take on this guy as well as everything else we are going through right now, 
(we are dealing with a severly mentally ill mom that has moved in with us since she cannot live by herself and we cannot get her into a facility until after the first of the year..Another discussion)

He is beautiful and as bad as I wish we could, I have to agree with my wife right now.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

blacktri99 said:


> Well hopefully Scarlett's Daddy can pick this beautiful boy up, After much discussions last night we had to agree that at this time we just couldn't take on this guy as well as everything else we are going through right now,
> (we are dealing with a severly mental mom that has moved in with us since she cannot live by herself and we cannot get her into a facility until after the first of the year..Another discussion)
> 
> He is beautiful and as bad as I wish we could, I have to agree with my wife right now.


I can certainly understand. As my DH always says with business, it's only a good deal if it's a good deal for all parties. Oh SD.... where are you ???? Seriously, I hope we can find this sweetheart a good home SOON. I hate the thought of that baby living in a shelter !!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoping*

Hoping someone can save this beautiful boy!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is adorable and looks very much Golden to me, someone please pick him up!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I have to bump this sweetheart.... I hate thinking of him in a shelter. Grady needs his forever family...........and of course y'all remember how good we are at transports !!!!!


----------



## Scarlett's Mom (Sep 7, 2008)

*Grady has a home!*

Ok ok... I admit to dragging my feet. I just wasn't sure about bringing in another with Scarlett still in her surgery stages and what have you...

But I looked again, and everyone is right. He's adorable... And so I called to see if he was still available. 

Everyone should be ecstatic to know that Grady was adopted on 10/4/08. YAY.

Too bad. It would have been to surprise Scarlett's Daddy with another boy in the house! He is outnumbered by the ladies!!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Yay for Grady!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA Grady !!!! I hope his home is as loving as all of ours !!!


----------

